# Looking for just the Evic VT....Not the whole KIT....



## WillieRoux (25/6/15)

Any vendor selling just the mod?


----------



## Eyeball (25/6/15)

@Eugene_VH does just the mod in black at Vapoholics


----------



## 3FVape (30/6/15)

We have it online on 3fvape.com
http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/394...-wattage-battery-mod-dazzling-white-160w.html


----------

